# Need help, identifying mom. Freaking out



## Garell (Sep 28, 2021)

I have 3 rats sharing a cage all roughly the same age. I was told they were all male until this morning when I found a bunch of babies spread all throughout the cage. I've no idea which one the mother would be and none of them were ever any bigger or acted different before this morning. A litter of 9 total and 2 already passed. I have 2 haird rats and one bald. I'm confident the bald one is male

I'm assuming the female is the with the blood. I managed to sprite all of them. 
Neither rat what's anything to do with them


----------



## Garell (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Your female rat will have visible nipples. Check their bellies, you will see one with nipples.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Make a nest of soft tissues, bunch it up so they are in the middle and can stay close to each other. They will keep warmer that way. They can loose body heat very quickly. The female will have visible nipples, like @Enne said. Keep mother and babes together, move the boys to another cage. Give her time, hopefully her instincts will kick in.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Agreed with tiny toes! Also, where do you live!people here may want to take the baby’s when they get older! Are you anywhere near San Jose?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

How are your babies and momma rat doing?


----------



## Ratsypatsy (Feb 27, 2021)

The one in the picture above is definitely a male.


----------



## RattieRaven (Aug 22, 2021)

Oh my goodness, they are so tiny! Do you know if you'll keep any or give them all away?


----------

